# Inspiration



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 3, 2015)

This is a thread to post inspirational stories, could be a web address or a personal thing. Post away!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 3, 2015)

Saw the TED talk today in an advisory project and thought a few people might enjoy it: http://m.jackkavanaghtrust.com/default.asp#page


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anyone else have an inspirational story to share


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey @LukeMeister check this out


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 5, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Hey @LukeMeister check this out


Hmm, I can't think of any inspirational stories...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

LukeMeister said:


> Hmm, I can't think of any inspirational stories...


Then check out the one I posted, thought of another. I will see if the story is up somewhere


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

http://www.dallasseavey.com/biography
The research really shows what he did, a bit more then the information on the Website


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 5, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...inks-basketball-shot-University-Michigan.html
Also this one, I will post them if I think of another


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

Really sad this morning, found out one of my favorite singers is dieing, here is the FB page: https://m.facebook.com/joeyandrory


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, I basically cried when I found out. Couple other things about her: she and her husband had a TV show for a couple years, and her husband wrote one of Blake Shelton's songs


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 15, 2015)

What is she battling? (I don't have facebook, so I don't think everything shows up on the page.)


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> What is she battling? (I don't have facebook, so I don't think everything shows up on the page.)


Neither do i, when I looked it up this morning it said she had terminal, I will look some more later and try to figure out exactly


----------



## greybeard (Dec 15, 2015)

Cervical Cancer. Stage 4, was thought to be in remission at one time but returned and spread to her colon. No longer taking chemo--it is but a matter of time, as it is for each of us.
http://www.inquisitr.com/2633301/jo...ed-by-rory-we-almost-couldt-believe-our-eyes/


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 15, 2015)

greybeard said:


> Cervical Cancer. Stage 4, was thought to be in remission at one time but returned and spread to her colon. No longer taking chemo--it is but a matter of time, as it is for each of us.
> http://www.inquisitr.com/2633301/jo...ed-by-rory-we-almost-couldt-believe-our-eyes/


Are you a fellow fan of them? When they win the Grammy I am going to cry a lot but also be very happy.


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 16, 2015)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Yeah, I basically cried when I found out. Couple other things about her: she and her husband had a TV show for a couple years, and her husband wrote one of Blake Shelton's songs


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

I need to get another one so we aren't so sad dwelling last one


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Okay, here is a livestock story, I know the girl a bit from her Stock Show of success
http://www.thefencepost.com/news/17700153-113/bennett-colo-girl-9-shows-four-grand-champs


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 16, 2015)

Aww, that's cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah, excited to see how her family's birds do at Stock Show


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty neat!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah, she is really nice, I have met her but she was very busy


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, where did you meet her?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

Stock Show and county fair. And that is the recent story I am taking about


----------



## LukeMeister (Dec 16, 2015)

Ah, cool!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 16, 2015)

I was very surprised when I found out they had other animals being that their chickens are amazing


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2016)

Using these to motivate me while I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey, does anyone have an inspirational story to share?


----------

